# L'Inter sbeffeggia il Milan attraverso i social.



## admin (1 Giugno 2019)

In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Che cosa siamo diventati... Che amarezza.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Interisti chiacchieroni sognan sotto gli ombrelloni, ma il massimo che vincono è la Coppa dei C*glioni


----------



## Mic (1 Giugno 2019)

Sicuramente non siamo in un buon momento ma le canzoncine si fanno a maggio.


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Niente, da un po' po' prendiamo più sberle noi che i nemici di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill nei loro film.


----------



## gabuz (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Ecco, adesso pretendo Mourinho!


----------



## First93 (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Ahah, detto da loro che si vantano di trofei immaginari (triplete e mai stati in b) fa ancora più ridere. Prima o poi ci riprenderemo quello che ci spetta. 

Sui cadaveri dei leoni festeggiano i cani credendo di aver vinto. Ma i leoni rimangono leoni e i cani rimangono cani.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ecco, adesso pretendo Mourinho!



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Poverini, bisogna comprenderli. Sono il nulla dal 1908, due Champions rubate tra doping e arbitri comprati (come AMMESSO da Ferruccio e Sandro Mazzola, riportate anche questo sui vostri forum di mentecatti, quando vi fate le seghe sulla vostra etica superiore), 35 anni tra il 1970 e il 2005 a vincere come una rometta, 38 anni tra il 1972 e il 2010 senza una finale di Champions e con una sola semifinale, quella dell’euroderby 2003. L’unica gioia per loro sono i quattro scudetti + uno di cartone e il tribblete, per il resto sono il nulla e lo sanno.

Lasciateli sfogare, gli inferiori godono quando l’aristocratico, il superiore, passa un momento di miseria.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Giugno 2019)

La colpa non è la loro, è la nostra. Da anni ci siamo messi nelle condizioni di essere un club barzelletta in Italia e in Europa, ora ne paghiamo le conseguenze. Bisogna sempre lottare per restare competitivi, le conseguenze dell'adagiarsi sugli allori e lasciare che le cose vadano in vacca le vediamo tutti i giorni in quello che resta dell'Ac Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Ahah, detto da loro che si vantano di trofei immaginari (triplete e mai stati in b) fa ancora più ridere. Prima o poi ci riprenderemo quello che ci spetta.
> 
> Sui cadaveri dei leoni festeggiano i cani credendo di aver vinto. Ma i leoni rimangono leoni e i cani rimangono cani.



Ben detto amico mio. Ricorda, gli interisti si possono riassumere in un concetto: complesso di inferiorità.
Sono come i loro amichetti laziali.

Tifano una squadra che è la seconda squadra per importanza nella città di Milano, e badate bene, lo sanno benissimo anche loro.
Non c'è minimamente paragone, per titoli, trofei, storia, blasone, squadre leggendarie, allenatori, presidenti, campagne europee, fenomeni passati in squadra, numero di tifosi, notorietà all'estero...
Sono l'archetipo della "seconda squadra" di una città. Sono il Torino rispetto alla Juve, il chievo rispetto al Verona, l'Everton rispetto al Liverpool, il Betis rispetto al Siviglia. E ripeto, lo sanno benissimo.

Solo che non possono ammetterlo a se stessi, quindi vai di sfottò sulla serie B, di glorificazione del triplete e altre baggianate.
La realtà è un'altra, loro giocano a fare gli sbruffoni ma sono ben consci della nostra superiorità. 
Non esiste interista al mondo che non sappia di essere secondo al Milan.

E lo sapete anche voi, mentecatti che leggete e nelle vostre fogne mi citate dicendo che noi siamo tornati alla nostra naturale dimensione. Mentite sapendo di mentire, ma la realtà sempre quella rimane. E la realtà ve la ricorda Sergio Ramos quando dice che nel mondo dopo il Real ci siamo noi, Florentino Perez quando dice che noi siamo i rivali storici del Real, più di tutte le altre, e il biografo di Modric quando vi dice che siete il ChievoVerona d’Europa.

Per esorcizzare queste amare verità dovete farvi dei trip mentali degni di “qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo” nei quali noi siamo la squadretta che ha goduto di 20 anni di gloria sotto il nano per tornare alla mediocrità che le compete e voi siete nell’aristocrazia europea di diritto.

Ma, ahimè, non potete godere nemmeno dei vostri scudetti perché sapete anche voi che uno lo avete di cartone e nemmeno delle vostre CL, perché le prime 2 le dovete al doping e agli arbitri comprati.

È brutto essere intertristi, lo so. Cercate di godervi questo momento, perché non durerà in eterno e presto saremo noi a riportarvi alla vostra, naturale, dimensione.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2019)

Vedremo sul campo buffoni


----------



## Butcher (1 Giugno 2019)

Fanno benissimo.


----------



## S T B (1 Giugno 2019)

Maledetto chi ci ha ridotti così. Mi fa una Tristezza immensa vedere un Milan in queste condizioni.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2019)

Siamo la barzelletta d'Italia da tempo ormai, e ogni anno è sempre peggio.


----------



## AllanX (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".


Qualcuno spieghi a questi sbruffoni l'importanza delle plusvalenze, della partita doppia, e che Conte a bilancio pesa più di Gianpaolo


----------



## Butcher (1 Giugno 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vedremo sul campo buffoni



Ma sul campo cosa? Contro di loro non vinciamo da un secolo. Voglio vedere poi Conte vs Giamscemo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Fanno benissimo.



È lo sbeffeggio del pezzente che sempre sarà pezzente contro il nobile che passa un momento grigio. Fanno benissimo e concordo, perché se gli togli anche questa soddisfazione non gliene rimane manco una poveracci. 



S T B ha scritto:


> Maledetto chi ci ha ridotti così. Mi fa una Tristezza immensa vedere un Milan in queste condizioni.



Siamo stati in condizioni ben peggiori. Milan-Cavese 1-2, ero allo stadio. È il destino del Milan passare alti e bassi.

Permettimi di citare il Capitano, Paolo

“Il Milan è sempre stata una squadra di alti e di bassi, siamo andati in B ma abbiamo toccato dei vertici che le altre squadre non hanno mai toccato. Io preferisco questa mentalità qui, dove si può sbagliare veramente tutto, sfiorare il fondo per poi rimbalzare più in alto possibile”.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2019)

E dovremmo farci pure lo stadio insieme a questi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Giugno 2019)

È lo stile Interp


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Mi raccomando, incassiamo senza battere ciglio. Certo che se le cose non vanno come devono, pagliacciate tipo questa o il video di Conte si pagano amaramente.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Giugno 2019)

Vergogna, i tifosi rossoneri non meritano e non possono accettare robe del genere da parte di questi sub-umani.
Abbiamo una società di pagliacci!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Si sì, poi come ogni anno peni in faccia per loro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Giugno 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ecco, adesso pretendo Mourinho!



Ma basta, non avete idea di quanto i conti sono fuori e la situazione sia grave!

Siamoad un passo da uscire per sempre dal calcio europeo.

Dobbiamo risparmiare 120 milioni in bilancio in 2, massimo 3 anni.
Se non lo facciamo nin vedremo le coppe vere fino al 2030, spariremo per sempre.

E di fronte a questo la preoccupazione é ancora Mourinho o Conte per evitare le prese jn giro!

Sveglimoci! Serve una cura da cavallo e la si puó fare solo con il sostegno di tutti, come quando siamo andati in B.

Basta favole che ci distruggono!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma sul campo cosa? Contro di loro non vinciamo da un secolo. Voglio vedere poi Conte vs Giamscemo.



Posso perderli pure i derby, ma se loro non vincono niente con un allenatore da 12 mln annui mi faccio grasse risate


----------



## gabuz (1 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma basta, non avete idea di quanto i conti sono fuori e la situazione sia grave!
> 
> Siamoad un passo da uscire per sempre dal calcio europeo.
> 
> ...



Grazie professore. Quando vorrò essere illuminato mi iscriverò al suo corso di "so tutto io e voi non sapere un cacchio".
Fino ad allora scriverò a Babbo Natale mentre guardo gli asini che volano.

Ps: studiati la differenza tra conto economico e stato patrimoniale


----------



## gabuz (1 Giugno 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Posso perderli pure i derby, ma se loro non vincono niente con un allenatore da 12 mln annui mi faccio grasse risate



Bella consolazione se nel frattempo facciamo ridere.
Abbiamo per decenni sbeffeggiato la romane, siamo diventati come loro


----------



## Zenos (1 Giugno 2019)

Quel nano maledetto deve soffrire prima di crepare.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Questo è solo l'inizio di ciò che ci attende se Idiott non si da una mossa; adesso lo sberleffo e tra tifosi ma ben presto salirà a livello di club con paragoni e confronti insopportabili tra Conte e giampollo o dj francesco o de zerbino a cui i sopraccitati resisteranno poco per poi essere spazzati via come fuscelli; ecco perché a mio avviso ci vuole un nome forte per la panchina, un'Allegri/Spalletti Sarri anche se il più indicato sarebbe Mourinho , un capopopolo un'alieno uno che se viene fatto un torto arbitrale non china la testa e chiede scusa, un feticcio da mostrare agli spocchiosi dirimpettai; ovvio non e sufficiente ma intanto sarebbe una bella inversione difronte agli ORRORI di cui sento parlare


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Bella consolazione se nel frattempo facciamo ridere.
> Abbiamo per decenni sbeffeggiato la romane, siamo diventati come loro



Io dico che il prossimo anno ci toglieremo molte soddisfazioni.

Sono due anni che in estate facciamo tutti i leoni, con acquisti, cessioni societarie a "ricconi", iniziamo il campionato con premesse altissime.

Voglio vedere la prossima stagione senza grosse ambizioni e con molta tranquillità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Questo è solo l'inizio di ciò che ci attende se Idiott non si da una mossa; adesso lo sberleffo e tra tifosi ma ben presto salirà a livello di club con paragoni e confronti insopportabili tra Conte e giampollo o dj francesco o de zerbino a cui i sopraccitati resisteranno poco per poi essere spazzati via come fuscelli; ecco perché a mio avviso ci vuole un nome forte per la panchina, un'Allegri/Spalletti Sarri anche se il più indicato sarebbe Mourinho , un capopopolo un'alieno uno che se viene fatto un torto arbitrale non china la testa e chiede scusa, un feticcio da mostrare agli spocchiosi dirimpettai; ovvio non e sufficiente ma intanto sarebbe una bella inversione difronte agli ORRORI di cui sento parlare



Giampollo tra l’altro è un feticista del 4-3-1-2.

Vediamo un po’, facciamo una long story short:

1. Giovani low cost & low quality.

+

2. Campagna acquisti lacrime e sangue con tanto di scappato di casa in panchina.

+

3. Due punte tanto care a qualcuno che conosciamo bene (cit “Con Suso dietro due punte il Milan vincerebbe il derby con tanti gol di scarto“)

=







Spero con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi ma “ucci ucci sento odor di Berluscucci”, tanto per restare in tema con l’aria di rinnovamento del mio avatar.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ben detto amico mio. Ricorda, gli interisti si possono riassumere in un concetto: complesso di inferiorità.
> Sono come i loro amichetti laziali.
> 
> Tifano una squadra che è la seconda squadra per importanza nella città di Milano, e badate bene, lo sanno benissimo anche loro.
> ...



92 minuti di applausi


----------



## Anguus (1 Giugno 2019)

Fanno bene, ce lo meritiamo! Siamo un circo da anni ormai


----------



## gabuz (1 Giugno 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io dico che il prossimo anno ci toglieremo molte soddisfazioni.
> 
> Sono due anni che in estate facciamo tutti i leoni, con acquisti, cessioni societarie a "ricconi", iniziamo il campionato con premesse altissime.
> 
> Voglio vedere la prossima stagione senza grosse ambizioni e con molta tranquillità.



Speriamo!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Fanno bene, ce lo meritiamo! Siamo un circo da anni ormai



Loro lo sono dal 1908 quando nacquero da una nostra costola.

Basta mettersi a 90 davanti a questi scarti e leccargli il culo (come hanno fatto in tanti ieri per lo striscione su Conte). Parliamo di gente che ha vinto due delle loro tre CL col doping da cavallo di Herrera e fanno la morale sull’onestà agli altri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Giugno 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Grazie professore. Quando vorrò essere illuminato mi iscriverò al suo corso di "so tutto io e voi non sapere un cacchio".
> Fino ad allora scriverò a Babbo Natale mentre guardo gli asini che volano.
> 
> Ps: studiati la differenza tra conto economico e stato patrimoniale



Non é questione di fallimento o debiti

É che se sei in deficit non puoi partecipare o ti tolgono gli introiti.

Noi siamo giâ aqualificati/pesantemente penalizzati per le coppe 2020\2021 perché lkanno prossimo il nostro triennale, che sará chiuso tra 30gg segnerá un altro -300 e arriverá l’ennesima penalizzazione. 
Anche partendo pesantemente con i tagli anche nel 2021/2022 saremo penalizzati (i due anni giá chiusi segnano -200 anche senza il bilancio 2019/2020). Nel 2022/2023 se non chiudiamo a pari al momento saremmo squalificati (sentenza anno scorso). Stessa cosa per l’anno successivo... e a quel punto arriva la superleague, se sei fuori il primo anno per e trarci dopo devi fare la trafila dalla serie C alla serie A (se puoi partecipare)...

Insomma, con i regolamenti vigenti, siamo praticamente fuori o con penalizzazioni multimilionarie in aggiunta al deficit consolidato.
Elliot ripianerá in eterno? Troverá a chi vendere con questa situazione di perenne conflitto con la uefa e tra l’altro senza possibilitá di mnaovra?

Siamo in un burrone.

L’unico modo di uscirne é fare una cura dimagrante clamorosa e pregare la uefa di venirci incontro derogando ai regolamenti.

Insomma ci sará da stringersi intorno ad una squadra in navigaione tra i marosi e remare tutti insieme, non protestare perché si vuole Mourinho.

Il problema é che senza l’appoggio di tutti sará complicatissimo uscirne.

Ma molti non vogliono accettarlo, pensano che sia semplicemente stupido il nostro CEO ....


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2019)

siamo diventati un po' permalosetti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é questione di fallimento o debiti
> 
> É che se sei in deficit non puoi partecipare o ti tolgono gli introiti.
> 
> ...



Dite quello che volete ma, stando così le cose, la cosa migliore sarebbe portare i libri in tribunale e ripartire da zero, perché in quel caso i debiti vengono azzerati e potremmo venire presi a due lire da un proprietario vero. Il problema è che lo strozzino ebreo che ci ha in mano vuole rientrare dell’investimento fatto. A sto punto l’unica è sperare che con le pastoie UEFA si accorga di non poter rientrare e porti i libri in tribunale. Pensateci, potremmo ripartire molto più velocemente.

Molti non vogliono sentirne parlare di portare i libri in tribunale ma è la soluzione migliore e più veloce a questo punto.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Noi purtroppo ci siamo messi nelle condizioni di farci prendere in giro,e abbiamo fatto tutto da soli. Ciò non toglie che queste sono le classiche azioni da peracottari senza stile quali sono loro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma, stando così le cose, la cosa migliore sarebbe portare i libri in tribunale e ripartire da zero, perché in quel caso i debiti vengono azzerati e potremmo venire presi a due lire da un proprietario vero. Il problema è che lo strozzino ebreo che ci ha in mano vuole rientrare dell’investimento fatto. A sto punto l’unica è sperare che con le pastoie UEFA si accorga di non poter rientrare e porti i libri in tribunale. Pensateci, potremmo ripartire molto più velocemente.
> 
> Molti non vogliono sentirne parlare di portare i libri in tribunale ma è la soluzione migliore e più veloce a questo punto.



Se azzecchi tutto, filotto di promozioni... sei in serie A nel 2023/2024.
A quel punto parte la superleague e tu sei fuori.

Inoltre avrai una squadra fatta da ragazzini talentuosi o dai Riganó di turno.

Prima di competere per qualificarsimper le coppe sarebbe il 2026 e ti qualificheresti alle EL B.

Se anche azzecchintutti gli acquisti e vinci ELB e poi la ELA... sei in superchampions nel 2030 o giú di li....

11-12 anni per risalire e dovresti comunque rispettare il fpf.....

Non c’é alternativa....

Abbiamo 220 milioni di ricavi al netto del mercato... (piú di Napoli e quanto la Roma)...adesso spendiamo 350 milioni.... dobbiamo velocemente arrivarne a spendere 220-240 piú le plusvalenze che riesci a garantire.

É piú del budget di Roma, Lazio, Napoli....

É quella la via senza se e senza ma, senza i Conte e i Mourinho, ma razionalizzando le spese, senza dare 4 milioni lordi al 22esimo della rosa se allo stesso il Napoli da 7-800.000....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se azzecchi tutto, filotto di promozioni... sei in serie A nel 2023/2024.
> A quel punto parte la superleague e tu sei fuori.
> 
> Inoltre avrai una squadra fatta da ragazzini talentuosi o dai Riganó di turno.
> ...



Se porti i libri in tribunale puoi evitare la serie B, Berlusconi comprò il Milan a due lire in quel modo e non retrocedemmo. Sono sicuro che ci sarebbe un proprietario degno del Milan che ci comprerebbe evitandoci di dover ripartire dalle serie inferiori.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".



Onestamente è triste a vedere tifosi milanisti rodersi in seguito a queste puttan*te cosmiche. Ma veramente vi sentite bersaglio di questi qui? Vi avvilite perché una banda di perdenti secolari crede di poterci prendere in giro, quando hanno fatto ridere l'Italia intera e sono stati attaccati alle sottane della Wanda, tanto per citare solo l'ultimo episodio?

Ma via, un po' di orgoglio perdio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Onestamente è triste a vedere tifosi milanisti rodersi in seguito a queste puttan*te cosmiche. Ma veramente vi sentite bersaglio di questi qui? Vi avvilite perché una banda di perdenti secolari crede di poterci prendere in giro, quando hanno fatto ridere l'Italia intera e sono stati attaccati alle sottane della Wanda, tanto per citare solo l'ultimo episodio?
> 
> Ma via, un po' di orgoglio perdio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se porti i libri in tribunale puoi evitare la serie B, Berlusconi comprò il Milan a due lire in quel modo e non retrocedemmo. Sono sicuro che ci sarebbe un proprietario degno del Milan che ci comprerebbe evitandoci di dover ripartire dalle serie inferiori.




Lascia stare.
Magari arrivano gli alieni.
Elliot ha zerissimo motivi per portare i libri in al di la di cosa possa succedere nel caso...

Restiamo alla realtá.

Dobbiamo passare attraverso una pesante ristrutturazione dei costi.
Costi che comunque, badate bene sarebbero comunque superiori amquelle delle contender per le coppe anche senza CL.

Io per gioco ho giá fatto un paio di piani per rientrare e non sono proprio lacrime e sangue.

Prevede una riduzione della rosa da 28 a 23-24 giocatori.

La sostituzione di alcuni veterani (Montolivo, Zapata, Abate & C) che avevano ingaggi da 4-5 milioni lordi, con giovani o esperti svincolati (1 anno di contratto max) con ingaggi tra 1 e 2,5 milioni lordi. La,ristrutturazione di qualche ingaggio pesante spalmandolo su piú anni a costi piú bassi (Biglia, Reina). Infine la cessione di un “pezzo grosso” (in termini di plusvalenza) tipo Donnarumma, Suso, Cutrone quest anno e uno l’anno prossimo e 2-3 cessioni secondarie (Strinic, Laxalt....) ogni anno per improssimi 2 anni.
Chairamente non si possono investire 25 milioni sull’allenatore, ma i normali 4 circa.

Facendo cosí tra 2 anni avremmo bilancio in pari una squadra giovane e con buoni giocatori, affiatata con untecnico che punta sul gioco.
Potremmo presentarci in modo virtuso all’uefa chiedendo multe con la condizionale (i bilanci passati sono comunque in violazione) e a quel punto puoi pensare a vome migliorare tassello per tassello.


----------



## Solo (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In occasione del concerto di Vasco Rossi a Milano, l'Inter (squadre per il quale il quale cantante fa il tifo) cita una canzone dello stesso Vasco sbeffeggiando il Milan attraverso i social:“Cosa succede Cosa succede in città, C’è qualche cosa, Qualcosa che non va, Guarda lì, guarda là, Che confusione...".


Maledetti ********...


----------

